# Finally a rummage /junk sale



## MIdigger (Jul 27, 2012)

worth stopping at. 4x8 sheet of plywood "Make offer sale"....so I got beat to the nice bench vise some dolt walked around for 5 minutes....but

 1 Friskar shears
 3 alum ball bats (scrap)
 1 lg heavy brass candle holder (scrap)
 1 lg brass pipe fitting (brass scrap)
 1 large bow saw
 1 roll painters blue tape new
 3 pk paint rollers new
 2 new Craftsman screwdrivers
 1 Remington old (exc cond) clay thrower
 1 elect cord (scrap)

 For the total of 3.50 in US quarters....some days its the little finds. No military, coins, and only 1 blue Ball mason jar of later manufacture. Sure like to have had that d*** vise though...


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 27, 2012)

Still, i bet it was nice to get out and get to a sale. And gou picked up some nice stuff. Never rhought of alum bats as scrap. I have a few bags full from coaching and my father in law.  

 Kind of excited about rhis sale. Quite a bit mor nascar stuff rhan i thought. If i wqnted to deal with ebay, i could just ebay it off and pull 15+ on each item. I priced them at five and called it good. 

  Going to md in a bit.  Daughters soccer coach is also varsity volleyball coach. He asked her ro a clinic hes running.  Said just come no charge. He also said to start warming up for the pass punt and kick comp they run.  She can punt well.  Every time she clears the ball with a punt when shes the keepr,  she puts into the goalie box.  So were foing ro work on that while i detect. Aka. Have her practice with nephews.  Wont test the 2box today. Everything is all ready.   I left the battery box with the large 9volt connector at home.  Oh well. 

 Ger out and find some goodies.  Happy hunting!


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice finds! I hadn't thought about scrapping out those bats either. What do they usually bring?

 Been hot down here lately, seems to have really slowed the sales down. haven't found much at all lately


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 28, 2012)

As far as scrap--- whatever the prevaling daily scrap price is at the recyclers. I usually pick up the heavier aluminum pans (ele fry pans, flat iron type, heavy pots, pressure cookers) that stuff too. Of course the bats are all different sizes and weights, but they all add up. Same for brass--candle holders,spitoons,figures of animals,fireplace instruments,handles,knobs and so forth (I always carry an expandable magnet to check items). The key is getting the stuff cheap. The lady yesterday was just taking whatever she could get so she didnt have to drag it to the curb. A bit agoIi got 10 rolls of cable and only paid like 3 bucks....wound up with I think near $50 for that buy.

 I wont waste my gas driving for scrap here (too much competition) but If I see something I have cutters for cords off appliances and will stop if I see something. The neighbor tossed out a brand new grill that was never used, small 3 leg job with all the parts, which Ill use, and a huge electric motor with some good sized copper windings $$.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 5, 2012)

Too bad the scrap goes to Communist China


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Rich/MI - Regarding the pressure cookers, if they are the "real" ones like these:







 Then selling them for scrap is a pretty bad idea provided they still work (not sure if ya do, just pointing it out if you don't know). Check ebay and if things are like they were a few years ago then they sell for far more than scrap value.

 People use them in the growing psychadelic mushrooms to sterilize and cook the nutrient substrate, and in various shady clandestine MDMA/Meth type labs, so the demand for the good old style ones was lucratively high last I checked. []

 I got me a huge 10 gallon (maybe even bigger) autoclave with matching stand-alone gas "stove" to heat it on for 20 bucks 7 years ago. It was brand-new never used, came with spare valves and gauge, and made in 1954. Pretty awesome tool to have around.


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 7, 2012)

Plumb, yep Ive had them and got rid of them for scrap, of course when I got them for almost nothing. I had a pal that told me he would buy them for $$ but since........I havent seen 1 for any cheap price.

 Hope to hit a few more sales this weekend. Got a few more brass candle holders for scrap, and a nice set (2 end tables and the coffee table) cheap. Other than that only a handful of odds and ends. Did see a nice oak table and chair set, but will probably just buy a new set. Thought I found some coins at the last one, but were just Japanese common stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 7, 2012)

I was reading this thing... great more spam I have to delete. Seriously, at the start it looked like a for sale list.[][]
 So none of the quarters were pre "64? [][][][][]


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, I did forget the 2 rolls of MS-65 1892 Barber quarters....but we never talk of such things (you know, the common man might read the thread and we dont want to give away the compounds location).....


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

I use my pressure cooker for much healthier things.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

Right on, Renee,

 You deserve some Mousse.


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 7, 2012)

Think I need to go get something to eat.


----------



## ironmountain (Aug 7, 2012)

Num..canned stuff...

 The only bad thing with canned food is that we get so much of it.  Relatives and friends bringing pickles (dill,sweet,jalapeno,garlic), salsa, fruits, tomatoes, jelly/preserves etc..
 we end up with 20x as we have room for.  Otherwise, it's all good.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I use my pressure cooker for much healthier things.


 
 Nice, I do too. I was just offering a frank explanation regarding the unusually high prices old used autoclaves fetch. 

 And Rich, the funny thing is, after I realized how much they were worth I stopped seeing them too! Funny how it works out like that.


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 8, 2012)

All I know is my brass alum and copper scrap finds at sales have went down quite a bit. Everyones a scrapper now it seems. Ill hit a few more this weekend surely.


----------

